# Duda sobre flip flop JK (duda sobre ff jk )



## Guest (Abr 21, 2009)

hola, recien comienzo con la electronica digital y los FF me estan trayendo muchos problemas  alguien me puede ayudar ? no se porque no me anda el circuito , esta simulado en multisim 10 ,,, si alguien me puede decir en que me estoy equivocando se lo agradecere mucho , gracias a todos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 21, 2009)

Tenes que poner un JPG. No todos tienen instalado Multisim.


----------



## Guest (Abr 21, 2009)

Ok ahi pongo un .doc  con el esquematico


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 21, 2009)

Estos son los comentarios que se me ocurren.
- Las entradas Preset y Clear no las podes dejar al aire --> conectalas a +5V
- Cuando se usan pulsadores, casi siempre hay siempre hay rebote --> Sin alguna medida antirebote, cada pulsacion sera un tren de pulsos.
- Con un integrado *LS* no podes encender un led a masa.  Las salidas de esa serie entregan 0.4mA en alto y absorben 4-8mA en bajo --> Si queres prenderlo un poco conecta el led entre Q* y 5V.
O simplifica tu vida cambiando de serie, usa un 74*HC*76


----------



## Guest (Abr 23, 2009)

hola edu provè lo que me dijiste: puse un antirebote, conecte el set y clear a 5V y cambien el led por un display catodo comun (para usar 1 solo led), y puse el 74HC76  .....pero tampoco funciona,,,,,, el problema no sera el CI? porque si selecciono el 74ls76 me salen 2 FFJK,,,, si pongo 2 FF JK genericos si me funciona ?  ,,,  porque pasa esto ? no lo entiendo , gracias , besos!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2009)

Los comentarios que te puse son para la implementacion fisica del circuito. 
Si eso no te anda en el simulador probablemente tengas un error en la secuencia de conmutacion de las entradas. No te olvides que el 7476 actualiza la salida *en el flanco descendente* del reloj.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 23, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> No te olvides que el 7476 actualiza la salida *en el flanco descendente* del reloj.



Eso es lo que estaba viendo...
El 7476 es un FF sincrónico, así que el cambio de estado lo hace tomado el valor de las entrada en el flanco del reloj. Si le movés los valores lógicos de las entradas sin aplicar en algun momento un pulso de reloj, hacé de cuenta que no moviste nada...

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Abr 25, 2009)

gracias por sus respuestas pero ,,,, cambio de estado el clock y no pasa nada , me pueden mandar un circuito asi simple simulado ? gracias


----------



## zaiz (Abr 25, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> Ok ahi pongo un .doc  con el esquematico



Pilar, Este circuito que tienes en .doc está bien. Lo único que habría que cambiar son las resistencias de las entradas
Se recomienda para TTL que sean de 270 ohms y para LSTTL que sean de 1kohm, pero *yo las pondría todas de 270 ohms.* Claro que para fines prácticos habría que buscar un valor que te entregue una corriente aceptable para el consumo de la fuente (pero ya una vez que logres hacerlo funcionar).

Y no hay problema por el LED, así debe encender (pues el LS76 entrega una corriente máxima IOS de entre 20 y 100 mA).
Tampoco tienen problema las entradas del Clr y Reset, porque así desconectadas son 1's
No se necesita conectarlas a tierra o vcc. Eso es necesario para Cmos pero no para TTL.

Te voy a recomendar una prueba: Primero cambiar las resistencias por unas de 270 ohms.
Luego: Mantener las entradas J y K en 1 y entonces: Abrir y cerrar varias veces el Clock, así verás que por cada 2 ciclos de reloj, tendrás un ciclo de salida en Q.

Pero fíjate bien que todo lo tengas conectado como lo muestras en la imagen.

Y debe funcionar tanto para 74ls76 como para FF JK TTL genéricos.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> ...Y no hay problema por el LED, así debe encender (pues el LS76 entrega una corriente máxima IOS de entre 20 y 100 mA).


    Eso pasa en tu imaginacion, la serie LS maneja una miseria de corriente en bajo y mas miseria en alto. 
Con la serie HC recien tenes +-25mA.  --> Pone un link con el datasheet de esos poderosos LS.



> Tampoco tienen problema las entradas del Clr y Reset, porque así desconectadas son 1's
> No se necesita conectarlas a tierra o vcc. Eso es necesario para Cmos pero no para TTL.


En un LS la impedancia de las entradas ronda los 20k, a pesar de que dejandolas al aire asumen un 1, no se las puede dejar sueltas porque la impedancia no es tan baja como para garantizar que no te se te metan pulsos debido a capacidades parasitas con el resto del circuito.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 25, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> zaiz dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, primero: no voy a entrar en polémica. Estoy dando mi punto de vista y con años de experiencia en estos circuitos.

2o.- Cualquiera puede probar en protoboard si el JK LS puede encender un LED. 

3o.- En algo tan básico como saber cómo es el circuito de entrada de cualquier compuerta TTL tampoco voy a polemizar, mejor te invito a que revises que toda entrada TTL es un 1 si se deja desconectada. 

Y esto que digo cualquiera lo puede comprobar con un chip y un protoboard.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> ...Bueno, primero: no voy a entrar en polémica. Estoy dando mi punto de vista y con años de experiencia en estos circuitos.
> 2o.- Cualquiera puede probar en protoboard si el JK LS puede encender un LED.


Yo tampoco tengo intensión de polemizar, pero si despues de años de experiencia con esos circuitos crees que a un LS le podes sacar de 20 a 100mA no se como queres que te digan que estas equivocado.

A un led ya lo "ves" encendido palido con 1mA --> Ese test en la protoboard no aporta nada respecto de los 20-100mA

Tambien deberias saber despues de años de experiencia que hay valores que no es recomendable pasar. 
Porque si yo pongo casi en corto una salida cuya maxima corriente recomendada es 20mA y me circulan 100mA, no tenes ninguna garantia de funcionamiento a largo plazo. Porque con 100mA la salida estaria disipando 1/2W y no esta diseñada para evacuaar ese calor. 



> 3o.- En algo tan básico como saber cómo es el circuito de entrada de cualquier compuerta TTL tampoco voy a polemizar, mejor te invito a que revises que toda entrada TTL es un 1 si se deja desconectada.


Nunca negue eso. Te invito a que leas de nuevo lo que escribi y porque no es recomendable dejarlas sueltas.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 25, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Yo tampoco tengo intensión de polemizar, pero si despues de años de experiencia con esos circuitos crees que a un LS le podes sacar de 20 a 100mA no se como queres que te digan que estas equivocado.
> 
> A un led ya lo "ves" encendido palido con 1mA --> Ese test en la protoboard no aporta nada respecto de los 20-100mA
> 
> ...


Claro que no se va a hacer, es una medida de la máxima corriente que entrega. Según veo eres colaborador del foro, y por eso no creo que la discusión dé para más. Sabemos de qué estamos hablando.

En cuanto a la etapa de entrada:

Aquí te dejo el circuito de entrada de un LS76
Si le pones 5 volts a la entrada es lo mismo que si no le pusieras nada. 
Me extraña que siendo colaborador del foro no tomes en cuenta ese detalle.

Por mi parte, es todo. Ojalá que Pilar haga la prueba que le recomiendo para que compruebe que su circuito funciona, y yo digo que sí debe funcionar porque está correcto, sólo necesita cambiar las resistencias que le digo.

Saludos.


----------



## Manonline (Abr 25, 2009)

En la simulacion no te anda por algo muy simple: el led del display consume mas de lo que dice la hoja de datos, entonces el simulador al ver eso no lo prende. Si te fijas bien lo prende un instante y despues se apaga.

Podes hacer una de esas dos cosas:

1) Si queres activar el led en nivel de salida alto, pones un transistor como driver de potencia.
2) Si no te jode activar el led con nivel de salida bajo, cambias el display por un anodo comun y este lo conectas a (+). Si sigue sin funcionar, le haces doble clic al display y le bajas el consumo un poco... de 10 a 5 o menos, ya que un led rojo difuso comun prende a la perfeccion y totalmente visible con 5mA


----------



## zaiz (Abr 25, 2009)

Con el debido respeto les comento:
No me explico porqué sólo responden por la primera idea que les llega. 

¿Dónde dice el datasheet que no puede dar corriente para encender un LED?

Si hay duda, lo mejor es experimentar.

Un TTL LS enciende el led y muy bien.
Conecté un circuito en protoboard para que lo vean. No tengo a la mano el 74ls76, pero lo hice con un 74ls373 que es un latch octal tipo D. 
Conecto el led con una resistencia de 330 ohms al pin 20 que es una salida Q
y pongo a tierra (masa) el pin 1 que es el Control de Salida (Output Control)

Vean lo que pasa.
Aquí dejo las imágenes.
la primer imagen es activando la salida Q
la segunda imagen es desactivando la salida Q.

¿Enciende o no enciende el LED?

Como digo, no es 74ls76 porque no tenía a la mano, pero igual es un LS sólo para demostrar.

Yo sugiero que si vamos a tratar de orientar a quienes nos traen algunas dudas, hay que hacerlo lo mejor posible. Si no, en lugar de ayudar, estaremos desorientando a quienes lean los temas.

Sólo es una sugerencia porque tengo bien claro que esto es un foro donde cada quien puede teclear lo que piense.

Saludos.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> Ok ahi pongo un .doc  con el esquematico



Pilar, aquí está tu circuito trabajando perfectamente con el programa livewire.
Cambia las resistencias de 10k por unas de 270 ohms, como te digo en un post más arriba.

Aunque también en livewire trabaja con las que pusiste tú.

Te dejo el circuito en livewire y una imagen de la prueba.

*Así que TU circuito está CORRECTO.*

(Y está abajo de las fotos que puse para probar a quienes dicen que no enciende el led, que sí lo hace.)

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Abr 25, 2009)

hola chicos gracias por las respuestas pero la verdad que sigue sin funcionar el circuito , si alguno tiene un poquito de ganas mande uno en multisim para ver como es en  realidad ,,,, y de paso vemos quien tiene razon ,,si ZAIZ o EDUARDO !


----------



## zaiz (Abr 25, 2009)

Yo con mucho gusto te aporto lo que sé y no me gustaría entrar en competencia.
Ya lo probé con livewire y funciona.

Espero que algo pueda colaborar mi opinión.

Saludos y fue un placer.


----------



## Guest (Abr 25, 2009)

hola zaiz podes colocar el circuito asi lo vemos ? gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> ¿Dónde dice el datasheet que no puede dar corriente para encender un LED?
> 
> Si hay duda, lo *mejor es experimentar*.
> 
> ...



Los experimentos deben ser comparables para que tengan validez, y en tu caso no lo son. Aunque los dos CI son de tecnología TTL LS, NO TIENEN EL MISMO FAN-OUT por que el LS373 es un latch pensado para manejar y conectarse a un bus de datos, mientras que el LS76 tiene una salida mas convencional con el fan-out TTL LS estándard.

Te adjunto la hoja de datos de ambos (y ambas hojas son de Signetics) para que veas la diferencia.

Te das cuenta que es fácil hacer un experimento, pero que es difícil hacerlo bien?
Lamento decirte que ese chip tiene poca vida, tal como dice Eduardo, por ende el consejo de hacer eso es MALO.

Saludos!


----------



## zaiz (Abr 25, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> hola zaiz podes colocar el circuito asi lo vemos ?



Es tu propio circuito, Pilar, y funciona. Espero que te agrade que haya funcionado, pues tú lo trajiste.

Además ya conseguí un jk *y lo probé físicamente en protoboard*. Con eso queda eliminada cualquier conjetura.

Está en una imagen más arribita. 



			
				pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> gracias



De nada.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Solo les comento una cosa: los simuladores pueden tener errores (no digo que este sea el caso). Solo tomenlo en cuenta.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2009)

Zais:  Tenes que aprender a leer el datasheet.  Aca te pongo unas imagenes comentadas, pero no para vos, porque ya vi que no lees lo que escribo e interpretas lo que se te da la gana. Es mas o menos como hablar con mi esposa ;-) .

Los integrados TTL fueron diseñados originalmente para entregar mas corriente en estado bajo que en alto por una cuestion tecnologica de ese momento. Con las siguientes series TTL  S (Schottky) y LS (Low power Schottky) mantuvieron esta caracteristica.
Que significa?  Que si le queres sacarle corriente a un LS el integrado va a trabajar mejor en bajo (LED a 5V) que en alto (LED a masa), esto independientemente de cuanto ilumine.

Cuando miras un datasheet, no tenes que quedarte con el primer numero que te gusta, si no entendes que significa, hace de cuenta que no leiste nada.
En el caso del 74LS76 de ON Semiconductor te encontras con esto:

IOL es la corriente maxima de salida en nivel bajo.
IOH es la corriente maxima de salida en nivel alto.
(Los valores son para niveles de tension de salida segun norma).

La diferencia entre corrientes ya te dice donde tenes que poner el led. *Cosa que dije en mi primer mensaje y volvio a aconsejar Manonline*.

Pero que pasa cuando no importa que la salida este en norma? Como en este caso que hay que encender un led. Obviamente a la salida la podes seguir cargando, pero no podes hacerlo a ciegas podes porque terminas quemando la salida, los integrados de algunos fabricantes lo toleraran, otros no. Porque al ser condiciones diferentes de aquellas para las que fue diseñado, son valores variables.
En el caso del 74LS76 en el mismo datasheet que puse antes tenes:



Ese valor de IOS de -20 -100mA es lo que pusiste al principio sin saber que era.  *Es la corriente de cortocircuito en nivel bajo* (salida directamente a Vcc)  y aclara que *deben ser pulsos de duracion menor de 1s y de a una compuerta por vez*.  Adivinas por que? Porque te pasas de disipacion y lo quemas...   

Despues sugerir experimentar --> *Perfecto!  es lo que se debe hacer!*  Pero debe hacerse con criterio porque si no, no demuestra nada.
Elegis el 74LS373 que es un Line Driver, una funcion que necesita manejar mas corriente que un flipflop.
En el datasheet de Motorola tenes:

Donde ves que las corrientes manejadas son mayores y que *tambien te conviene mandar el led a Vcc.*
El valor de IOH puede variar mucho segun el fabricante (puede ser 12mA). Esto es porque a ese valor no se le da mucha pelota porque en circuitos con integrados TTL se diseña para que la mayor corriente sea siempre en bajo.

Pasa lo mismo que antes con la corriente de cortocircuito (IOS):



En corto entrega mas corriente que un flipflop (con otros fabricantes puede llegar a mas de 200mA) pero de a una compuerta por vez y por no mas de 1s.

Mientras uno sobrecargue las salidas *con cuidado* no hay problema, el tema es saber lo que estas haciendo para no pasarte, y en caso de mal funcionamiento (o quemarlo) saber por que.



Respecto a tu costumbre de dejar las entradas al aire, *se te olvido que los flipflops trabajan en circuitos de pulsos*.
Si una entrada tiene una resistencia de pullup de por ejemplo 10k,* mas bien que si la dejas al aire es lo mismo que un 1*.  Pero en tu circuito impreso/protoboard  *siempre tenes capacidades parasitas* y eso equivale a tener un condensador muy chico conectado al pin.
El conectar las entradas libres a masa o Vcc *es una precaucion de diseño*, porque si alrededor de la isla de esa entrada libre te pasan muy cerca pistas (como cuando hay que pasar entre patas de integrado), es suficiente que la capacidad parasita sea de 1pF para que *una conmutacion de la pista de al lado se te meta un pulso negativo* --> Si esa entrada era un reset te lo resetea, si era J o K mete un pulso que no debia,  etc.
Luego, dejarlas al aire es riesgoso.



Sobre el comentario de Electrodan de los errores en  los simuladores.
En ocasiones *son errores*, un bug le pasa a cualquiera 
Pero por lo general es nada mas que limitaciones del modelo que se usa para el componente, principalmente para no tener problemas con la velocidad de simulacion.
A veces, tambien hay diferencias cuando se usa el componente de manera no tradicional, como ser un transistor polarizado al reves o un triac disparado en zona IV.  Simplemente porque el modelo ya no vale en esas condiciones.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 25, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Zais: Tenes que aprender a leer el datasheet. Aca te pongo unas imagenes comentadas, pero no para vos, porque ya vi que no lees lo que escribo e interpretas lo que se te da la gana. Es mas o menos como hablar con mi esposa  .... ... ...




Tu manera de dar la explicación no me parece la más correcta, si te enfocaras a tratar el tema sin tratar de menospreciar al interlocutor, sería mejor. 
Por eso no voy a contestar a tu prolija explicación. Esto no es un curso de electrónica.

Conozco la teoría y como te dije antes, no pienso perderme en conceptos que supongo que deberías de conocer. Sé lo que es IOH y lo que es la corriente en corto circuito, no soy un principiante. Repito que lo dije como un parámetro a considerar. No basé mi experimento en esa afirmación.

Más bien me voy a concentrar en el punto de la discusión:

Para tu información, creo que no lo consideras, tal vez porque no lo sabes, los circuitos TTL pueden manejar a la salida máximo de 10 a 25 mW por compuerta, dependiendo del fabricante. Un LS puede manejar 2mW (o más) por compuerta. Por lo tanto puedo encender el Led.  
Por lo tanto lo que afirmaste en tu primer post sobre que el led no encendería y que es el problema, es equivocado. 

En cuanto a la entrada, no sé de qué otra forma lo quieres ver, ya te puse el circuito para cada entrada. 
Eso que dices es aplicable para los Cmos. Es cierto que en lo posible hay que fijar las entradas a un nivel, pero no es necesario. Noto cierta soberbia en el caso de la explicación que le diste a Pilar, pues para que su circuito funcione, no es necesario utilizar tantos conceptos como los de las capacidades interelectródicas a que te refieres, porque no es necesario en TTL.


*El circuito funciona y enciende el led, El circuito de Pilar es correcto*. Creo que deberías aprender a llevar a la práctica los circuitos.

Yo lo he hecho ya tanto en simulador como en protoboard. *Estoy hablando con pruebas. No acepto contestar a más "correciones".*

Y no contestaré más a comentarios que no vengan en tono cordial, pues creo que debe haber respeto, analizar las respuestas y no contestar con el único objetivo de minimizar a los demás, sin que siquiera te tomes la molestia de llevar a la prácitca los circuitos.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para quienes lo quieran probar, 

*Un circuito vale más que mil palabras.*

(está en livewire)

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2009)

ah gracias, me salian las fotos nomas no el circuito ahora lo veo  gracias zaiz ....
Ezaballa porque decis que tiene poca vida util el chip, como deberia conectarlo entonces ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 26, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> ah gracias, me salian las fotos nomas no el circuito ahora lo veo  gracias zaiz ....
> *EzaValla* porque decis que tiene poca vida util el chip, como deberia conectarlo entonces ?



Por que encendiendo un LED usando la salida en nivel alto y la resistencia de 330 ohms estas excediendo en 15 o mas veces la corriente de salida para nivel lógico alto recomendada para operación normal.

Lo que tienes que hacer es conectar el ánodo del LED a Vcc y el cátodo a la salida del LS76 con una resistencia de 560 de por medio. Eso te respeta la maxima corriente de salida en nivel bajo y no carga excesivamente al chip como en la configuración que has usado ahora. Claro que el problema ahora es que vas a encender cl LED con un "0" y no con un "1", pero para propósitos demostrativos anda igual  y podes hacer "coco" al profesor y tus compañeros de que vos has respetado las especificaciones de diseño del chip    

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2009)

uh muchas gracias por tanta teoria! no sabia nada de todo eso, se nota que soy muy principiante no ? já  ! les hago la ultima pregunta asi no los molesto mas: Eduardo dijo que IOS es la  corriente de cortocircuito en nivel bajo¿como sabe que es en bajo y no en alto, lo dice en alguna parte de la hoja de datos? ... bueno como para ir terminando el tema envio el circuito segun toda la teoria aconsejada. *gracias a todos y no se peleen *!

PD: como hacen para citar pedacitos de comentarios anteriores?  es muy util


----------



## zaiz (Abr 26, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> ah gracias, me salian las fotos nomas no el circuito ahora lo veo  gracias zaiz ....



De nada, Pilar, fue un placer.

Independientemente de los criterios de diseño,   lo que quise fue *demostrar que tu circuito funciona así como lo tenías*. y que las razones que te daban por lo que no te funcionaba, no eran correctas.
Repito, para que el circuito funcionara. 
Ya lo demás me parece exigente, sobre todo para un foro donde solicitan ayuda y opinión personas que van comenzando.

----------------------------------------

Por otro lado:

*Para citar un comentario (uno solo):*

Antes de poner la respuesta, te fijas arriba a la derecha de tal comentario y haces clic en "citar". Así te aparece la cita de la persona y abajo puedes teclear tu respuesta.
--------------------------------------------
*Para citar varios pedacitos de comentarios:*

1) 

Si quieres citar pedacitos de varias personas, para cada persona vas poniendo el código [ quote = "zaiz" ], todo junto, sin espacios. Luego lo que dijo. 
Para terminar el pedacito tecleas [ / quote ]. Todo junto sin espacios.


Luego puedes teclear lo que tú quieras comentar.

Y así, haces lo mismo para otra persona o comentario

Es decir que cada cita debe estar encerrada entre  





> [quote = "tal persona" ]   ....  [ /quote ]


 (sin espacios)

------------------------------------------------------------

2)

Otra manera es ir seleccionando texto y haciendo clic en el botón "Cita" en la barra de herramientas de la "Respuesta"


*------------------------------------------------------*

No sé si también esto me lo vayan a corregir, *pero de que funciona, funciona... como tu circuito *

Saludos. (Yo no me enojo, estoy acostumbrado a debatir (aunque a veces la discusión sea tan trivial).)


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> .....Independientemente de los criterios de diseño,   lo que quise fue *demostrar que tu circuito funciona así como lo tenías*. y que las razones que te daban por lo que no te funcionaba, no eran correctas.
> Repito, para que el circuito funcionara.
> Ya lo demás me parece exigente, sobre todo para un foro donde solicitan ayuda y opinión personas que van comenzando.
> ...................................
> ...


Como no te lo voy a corregir papucho!  Si todavia no tenes idea de por que no andaba antes ni por que anda ahora   .

Vamos por orden:
- Pilar empezo mostrando un circuito hecho en Multisim.  El "problema" con los simuladores, es que cuando el mal funcionamiento es debido a los modelos matematicos utilizados para el componente o problemas numericos (no converge), hay que usar el mismo simulador para ver cual es el problema, otro no sirve. Es hora que sepas que dentro del gabinete de la cpu no hay enanos con protoboard ;-)
- Yo no tenia instalado Multisim y crei que el problema lo tenia en la implementacion, porque mirando la imagen del circuito, *en principio *no tendria que haber problemas de simulacion. 
- Apareciste asegurando valores de corriente altos para el flipflop y afirmando que era correcto dejar entradas al aire en un TTL.  
- Despues hiciste pruebas en una protoboard usando un Line Driver e hiciste un circuito con Livewire asegurando que como eso andaba estaba todo bien. Cuando en realidad ni sabias si estabas comparando cosas 'comparables'.
- Finalmente Pilar puso una version modificada de su circuito *que si funcionaba*. Y vos te sentiste inmensamente feliz sin todavia saber por que andaba. El led encendia y eso era todo lo que te interesaba.

Se te olvida que Pilar esta estudiando. Si en un examen llega a decir que a ella le basta saber que algo funcione y no le interesa ni como ni por que --> La echan por pobreza intelectual.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Como hace rato que en el foro me encuentro con gente que publica cosas en Multisim, y a raiz de este cruce de mensajes. *finalmente lo instale*.   De haberlo hecho antes, probablemente no habria tenido el placer de discutir con vos  .

El circuito original era este:

Tenia *dos 'errores'*, pero no eran errores de conexion, *sino de modelo*.
*Uno era haber dejado las entradas Preset y Clear sin conexion*.
La razon de que en Livewire (el que vos usaste) se pueda y no se pueda en Multisim, es por lo que ya te dije antes: *Las entradas no se deben dejar sin conectar* por el riesgo de que se te metan pulsos parasitos.  Luego cada fabricante lo implementa al modelo como se le canta. 
Livewire te deja. Multisim no, porque de ese modo *no deberias* usar al componente.

El otro 'error' fue conectar la salida *directamente* al display. Ahi se produce un error  numerico debido al modelo, la salida del flipflop "deberia" quedar en un nivel intermedio de tension acorde a la caida de tension en el led del digito. Pero se tarta de una salida digital --> no puede --> si converge, lo que pase sera consecuencia del modelo y no hay garantia de que se acerque a la realidad ni de que dos simuladores distintos coincidan.
Eso se "soluciona" en la simulacion agregando una resistencia.
El circuito habria quedado asi:


En el circuito siguiente que posteo (el .doc), habia cambiado el display por un led+R, pero tampoco iba a andar en Multisim porque seguian desconectados Preset y Clear.   
En el circuito final (Multisim) eso ya esta corregido, y como era de esperar, la simulacion funciona.


Espero que te hayas dado cuenta que los simuladores no son un reflejo de la realidad, se los hace tratando que lo hagan lo mejor posible,  pero no estan hechos a prueba de Zais, si usas un componente fuera del rango para el que fue fabricado es muy probable que el resultado sea cualquier cosa.   
Un ejemplo es la simulacion de circuitos digitales. No estan pensados para tener la salida en valores intermedios ni molestarse por la corriente de salida. Alguno podra aproximarse, pero no es regla.
*Luego, si vas diseñar algo, tenes que tener en cuenta esas diferencias con la realidad, ya sea no pasandote de los limites del datasheet o agregando a cada salida componentes que la aproximen *(resistencias y diodos a veces son suficientes)


----------



## zaiz (Abr 26, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Como no te lo voy a corregir...






			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> *No acepto contestar a más "correciones".*
> 
> Y no contestaré más a comentarios que no vengan en tono cordial, pues creo que debe haber respeto.



No puedo aceptar discutir de esa manera. He demostrado que el circuito es correcto y comprendo tu reacción.

Por respeto al foro, a los colegas del foro, a nosotros mismos y a Pilar que fue quien abrió el tema, te invito a que la llevemos bien, colaborando cada quién en lo que mejor le parezca, claro, observando las normas del foro.

Si hay algún desacuerdo, hay que tomarlo con calma, esto es un foro, no es un trabajo.

*Para mí el tema del circuito es tema cerrado.*

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

Zaiz, no te preocupes, no hay problema. Mientras sea con respeto y amabilidad, se puede tratar casi cualquier tema en el foro. Si hay desacuerdos, ya podremos aclarar nuestras ideas respecto al tema.
Creo que estas malinterpretando los mensajes de Eduardo; el solo quiere aportar en esta discusión. Ten en cuenta que a veces es difícil interpretar el "tono" del mensaje del otro, cuando solo es escrito.
La verdad, después de leer las dos páginas, no entiendo cual es el problema. Si es capaz de encender un LED, si, lo es. Según creí leer en el pedazo de datasheet que pusieron por ahí, el valor máximo de corriente de salida en estado bajo son 8 miliamperes. Seguro puede dar mas que eso, pero estaría trabajando fuera de los rangos recomendados por el fabricante.


----------



## Manonline (Abr 26, 2009)

Gente, ultimamente el foro se esta volviendo un tanto agresivo y creo que se esta desvirtuando un poco la idea original por la cual fue creado.

*Zaiz*, con todo el respeto paso a decirte un par de cosas:

Primero que nada esto es un foro de electronica serio y creo que si bien esta mas que muy bien tus ganas de ayudar, creo (solo para librarme de las responsabilidades de requete re afirmarlo) que tu vision esta muy errada. No podes contestarle a una persona (sea pilar o cualquier otro usuario de este excelente foro) que el circuito que tiene hecho esta bien estando evidentemente MAL. Seguro que vos sabes todas las leyes basicas, seguro que sabes como son y que son las caracteristicas electricas de distintos componentes, pero en este caso pilar no. Como bien dijo Eduardo, es una estudiante y no merece absorver datos ERRONEOS.
No cuestiono tu conocimiento pero ni a palos. Pero cuando ella vino y dijo que estaba empezando en la electronica digital y expuso su duda/problema, se le tuvo que responder corrigiendo cada uno de sus errores. TODOS se equivocan y sino te dan la cachetada a tiempo, puede que despues cueste sacarse la mala costumbre.

Espero que no te haya molestado *zaiz*. Y tal vez esto te lo deberia haber mandado por PM pero es algo que se viene dando mucho en el foro y me gustaria que todos lo lean y lleguen a una conclusion propia.

**********************************************************************************************

*pilar cuesta*, ahora si, volviendo un poco a lo que es (o fue) tu problema:

no voy a decirte nada que no se haya dicho, pero tal vez leyendo esto te sea mas facil de entender.

*Primero: ¿cual es la forma correcta de conectar un circuito digital en la PRACTICA (vida real)? *

Los circuitos digitales estan compuestos por entradas y salidas. Las salidas se ven afectadas por el estado de las entradas. Segun la tecnologia (y el componente especifico) que se use, podras dejar al aire alguna de sus entradas o no. Esto depende de la impedancia de entrada. Si esta es muy baja, podrias dejar la entrada al aire y el circuito no se veria afectado (Por ejemplo Holtek dice en las hojas de datos del HT12 que podes dejar las entradas al aire y estas se considerarian como que estan a nivel alto). Aun asi y todo, siempre le pongo alguna Pull-UP/DOWN, cosa que no es mala practica si te sobra el espacio.
Si vos tenes un integrado con mas de una compuerta, FF o lo que sea, siempre que quede alguno sin usar, deberias ponerle todas sus entradas a un valor conocido, porque el ruido que se puede inducir, puede volver loco todo el circuito y vas a estar horas hasta que te des cuenta.

Los pines de Set y Reset (o "/Set" o "no Set" y "/Reset" o "no Reset") siempre tienen que estar conectados a Vcc o masa segun corresponda. Estos dos pines tienen mayor jerarquia, por asi decir, que el resto de las entradas son asincronas... es decir que no importa cuando se meta el ruido, la salida se va a setear o resetear sin importar el momento o estado del clock. Entonces SIEMPRE pero SIEMPRE conectarlas por lo menos con una resistencia a Vcc o Masa.

*Segundo: ¿como conecto el led o que configuracion de conexion adopto?*

Digan lo que te digan, por ser una estudiante y al parecer con poca experiencia (sin ofender, sino que es el momento ideal para tomar buenas costumbres), SIEMPRE tenes que hacerle caso a las hojas de datos. Si la hoja de datos te dice que la corriente de salida (SOURCE o en nivel alto) no supera los 0.4mA, entonces tendrias que ir buscando otra forma de conectar un led que brilla con aproximadamente 5mA (todos dicen un valor distinto, pero con el tiempo y la experiencia vas a hacer tu propio promedio). Si necesariamente el led tiene que encender con nivel alto podes hacer varias cosas. La mas simple (a mi criterio y esto despues con el tiempo vas a ver si te convence o no) es poner un transistor como driver de potencia.







Fijate que en ambos casos el led prende con la salida Q a nivel alto. Para no usar transistor usas la salida "/Q" o "no Q", aprovechando que la salida puede absorver 8mA (SINK o en nivel bajo), entonces cuando Q sea 1, /Q va a ser 0 y ahi metes el led al reves y listo  5mA, te sobran 8mA.

Para el resto de los casos donde no tengas /Q o algo asi, usas un driver de potencia como el que esta en la imagen. Si ves el tester, a la salida hay un consumo de CASI 200uA (0.2mA), cosa que te estan quedando sobrados otros 200uA.

-------

me canse de escribir... si se me ocurren mas cosas edito o creo otro mensaje.

ACLARACION! Todo esto que dije son las cosas que se DEBERIAN hacer. Como ya te dije en un par de parentesis, todo lo que dije algun dia lo vas a comprobar o vas a tener tu propio manual y en las pruebas simples vas a terminar conectando el led directo a la salida. SI! Vas a descubrir que Zaiz tenia la razon, que funciona... pero quiero que sepas que es totalmente incorrecto y que atentas contra la vida del integrado, porque si bien soporta mas de 0.4mA, cada segundo andando a mas de lo especificado, es un paso mas cerca a su destruccion...




salu2 y espero que haya sido de utilidad!


----------



## zaiz (Abr 26, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Zaiz, no te preocupes, no hay problema. Mientras sea con respeto y amabilidad, se puede tratar casi cualquier tema en el foro. Si hay desacuerdos, ya podremos aclarar nuestras ideas respecto al tema.
> Creo que estas malinterpretando los mensajes de Eduardo; el solo quiere aportar en esta discusión. Ten en cuenta que a veces es difícil interpretar el "tono" del mensaje del otro, cuando solo es escrito.
> La verdad, después de leer las dos páginas, no entiendo cual es el problema. Si es capaz de encender un LED, si, lo es. Según creí leer en el pedazo de datasheet que pusieron por ahí, el valor máximo de corriente de salida en estado bajo son 8 miliamperes. Seguro puede dar mas que eso, pero estaría trabajando fuera de los rangos recomendados por el fabricante.



Gracias, electrodan, totalmente de acuerdo.

Repito una vez más para quienes lean el post, el circuito no era mío. Lo que hice fue únicamente demostrar que funciona, que enciende el Led y con las entradas Clr y Reset así, sin fijarlas a un nivel. Así como lo puso Pilar. Y como dijo Galileo "y sin embargo se mueve", o sea, de que funciona, funciona.

El circuito funciona y es correcto, a pesar de opiniones que van y que vienen, y por eso esto es un foro. 
Lo que me causa gracia es ver comentarios muy exagerados con la única idea de contradecir, pero con cada opinión de esas, afirmo que por algo la electrónica es cuestión de vocación. 

De este tema, me quedo con tu comentario. A esto le llamo moderar.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

Manoline dijo:
			
		

> Gente, ultimamente el foro se esta volviendo un tanto agresivo y creo que se esta desvirtuando un poco la idea original por la cual fue creado.


Coincido.    Vamos a ver que se puede hacer... Aunque de seguro son épocas, unas mejores, otras peores...
Respecto a lo demás, buen resumen. 


			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> De este tema, me quedo con tu comentario. A esto le llamo moderar.


Gracias...


----------



## zaiz (Abr 27, 2009)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> . SI! Vas a descubrir que Zaiz tenia la razon, que funciona...



Claro que tengo la razón, ya lo estás diciendo. Sólo comprobé que el circuito funciona. Eso no hace mal a nadie, al contrario.

La técnica se desarrolló para sevir a la humanidad y si uno necesita demostrar que un flip flop enciende un led porque así lo pide una dama, pues hay que apreciar a la técnica que pueda cumplir ese deseo, ya que está dentro de la capacidad del circuito.
Por ejemplo, si un transistor necesita darte corriente, le pones un disipador. Aunque estés en el filo de su funcionamiento. Y si estás dentro de sus niveles de funcionamiento, te aseguro que te funcionara y muy bien, mucho tiempo.
Ahora, por favor, no exageren, es una compuerta. Creo que les voy a recomendar que se metan más con los cables y un poco menos simuladores. Con eso van a ir aprendiendo mucho.




			
				Manonline dijo:
			
		

> pero quiero que sepas que es totalmente incorrecto y que atentas contra la vida del integrado, porque si bien soporta mas de 0.4mA, cada segundo andando a mas de lo especificado, es un paso mas cerca a su destruccion...
> 
> salu2 y espero que haya sido de utilidad!



Qué cosa más dramática. No pasa nada, hombre.

Jóvenes, les reconozco que se esmeran en el área, no sé qué niveles de estudio tengan, pero al parecer hacen lo suyo empleando la teoría lo mejor que pueden. Practiquen, pero también físicamente.

En mi vida había visto decir que un circuito "anda pero no anda", por favor.

Saludos y yo estoy dispuesto a comentar, pero sin descalificaciones ni suposiciones de antemano como de que "tienes que aprender a leer los manuales" o "me recuerdas a mi esposa", etc, etc.
He leído los manuales desde hace mucho, según he visto edades de algunos, leo manuales desde antes de que nacieran.

Todo con respeto lo podemos comentar. Pero no me digan que "funciona pero eso está MAL". 

Precisamente eso es la ingeniería. Si una compuerta te da unos mW que necesitas, tómalos. Y repito que nadie se está saliendo de los parámetros del circuito al encender un simple led. Repito otra vez: es una salida y da los mW necesarios, dentro de las especificaciones.

Por último:  Repito, el circuito no era mío, sólo se los demostré en simulador y lo probé en protoboard: *Funciona.*

Saludos a todos y sigamos aprendiendo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Todo con respeto lo podemos comentar. Pero no me digan que "*funciona pero eso está MAL*".
> 
> Precisamente eso es la ingeniería. Si una compuerta te da unos mW que necesitas, tómalos. Y repito que nadie se está saliendo de los parámetros del circuito al encender un simple led. Repito otra vez: es una salida y *da los mW necesarios, dentro de las especificaciones*.



Estimado Zaiz:
El decir que funciona pero está MAL siginifica precisamente eso, que aún cuando funcione tanto en el simulador como en la experimentación, esa forma de conectarlo no es correcta. Y no es correcta, por que aún cuando la salida dé los *mA* necesarios para que encienda el LED esa corriente *NO ESTA dentro de las especificaciones*, como ya habrás podido ver a partir de la información de las hojas de datos que han sido presentadas o las que tu hayas buscado por tu cuenta.

Yo entiendo perfectamente que este circuito no es tuyo sino de la usuaria que hizo la pregunta y que ha informaciónrmado que es principiante en electrónica digital, y es por eso que hemos sido estrictos en la justificación de la respuesta respecto de cual nivel lógico es necesario utilizar para encender un LED con una salida TTL LS. Como bien sabrás, los criterios de diseño deben ser estrictos para segurar el funcionamiento sin fallas y a largo plazo de cualquier circuito digital o analógico y es por eso que le hemos dicho que a pesar del funcionamiento aparentemente correcto del esquema que vos has propuesto, ese tipo de conexión NO DEBE USARSE por que fuerza la salida a una sobrecarga excesiva cuando puede hacerse sin necesidad de tal sobrecarga utilizando el nivel 0 o o mejor aún, usando un transistor como driver.

Si el pedido de la usuaria es, como yo creo, debido a una pregunta en la clase de sistemas digitales o para un trabajo práctico de una asignatura relacionada, también creo entonces que es muy malo dar un consejo del tipo "si el LED prende es que la salida del JK se las aguanta, así que hacelo sin problemas", por que diciéndole eso le estas enseñando a no reconocer las especificaciones del fabricante, en este caso, respecto a la maxima corriente de salida, lo que ya sabemos que VA a degenerar en la destrucción parcial del chip en el mejor de los casos. Si yo fuera el profesor de esta señorita a quien le debe presentar el trabajo, no miraría dos veces el circuito antes de reprobar el trabajo. Afortunadamente no lo soy, pero no te quede duda que hay muchos docentes estrictos en estos aspectos, por lo que la posibilidad una mala calificación queda latente...y supongo que vos no deseas eso...no es así?

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Todo con respeto lo podemos comentar. Pero no me digan que "funciona pero eso está MAL".
> 
> Precisamente eso es la ingeniería. Si una compuerta te da unos mW que necesitas, tómalos. Y repito que nadie se está saliendo de los parámetros del circuito al encender un simple led. Repito otra vez: es una salida y da los mW necesarios, dentro de las especificaciones.


Eso es una contradiccion, si estas tomando mas corriente de la especificada no podes estar _dentro de las especificaciones_, aunque se lo aguante.

Para el "funciona pero eso está MAL" es mas sencillo dar ejemplos electricos que electronicos sin perder generalidad.
- Si un fusible salta seguido y se lo cambia por uno de mayor corriente *sin hacer ninguna revision de las causas*, puede ocurrir que deje de saltar.   Luego *funciona*, pero... eso esta bien o mal?
- Si pongo un horno de electrico de digamos 10kW en mi casa colgandome del tomacorriente mas cercano que encuentro y solamente cambiando la termica, pero sin hacer ningun chequeo ni modificacion de la instalacion. Los cables calentaran, la tension se vendra abajo pero con suerte no habra incendio.  Luego *funciona*, pero... eso esta bien o mal?

Lo que haces con las compuertas es lo mismo, estas exigiendo el componente mas alla de lo que fue diseñado. Luego no podes quedarte con el _funciona_, tenes que conocer *bajo que condiciones es seguro hacerlo* y para eso tenes que ir mas alla de mirar si el led enciende.



PD. Releyendo este hilo, encontre que tuve un pifio (error) en un comentario.  La unica persona que noto algo raro fue precisamente Pilar (esta chica promete  )  A ver si encontras cual es y porque las cosas son diferentes.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 27, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> zaiz dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ezavala, 
Esto no es tautológico: "funciona pero está MAL". Es una contradicción, y para esto ya estamos hablando de lógica. Si funciona es porque está dentro de las especificaciones.





			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Yo entiendo perfectamente que este circuito no es tuyo sino de la usuaria que hizo la pregunta y que ha informaciónrmado que es principiante en electrónica digital, y es por eso que hemos sido estrictos


Precisamente yo pienso lo contrario, aquí disiento, no me parece adecuado ser estricto con alguien que va empezando, hacerle saber que tiene que cumplir con las especificaciones es correcto si así lo pensamos, pero no ser estricto dándole razones que no son correctas y eso fue lo que yo vi en la primera respuesta, por eso abrí el .doc y lo revisé.
No le ví problema, lo probé y funcionó ¿Cuál fue el problema? A mi parecer fue que contradije una opinión que iba estricta, sí, pero errónea.

Literalmente cito:
_"- Las entradas Preset y Clear no las podes dejar al aire --> conectalas a +5V
...
- Con un integrado *LS* no podes encender un led a masa. "_

También los 7476 (no LS) tienen marcado en la hoja de datos IOS=0.400mA, y los 74H76 tienen 0.500ma



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> a pesar del funcionamiento aparentemente correcto del esquema que vos has propuesto,



Otra vez digo que: Yo no lo propuse, sólo lo probé.



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> en la justificación de la respuesta respecto de cual nivel lógico es necesario utilizar para encender un LED con una salida TTL LS. Como bien sabrás, los criterios de diseño deben ser estrictos para segurar el funcionamiento sin fallas y a largo plazo de cualquier circuito digital o analógico y es por eso que le hemos dicho que a pesar del funcionamiento aparentemente correcto del esquema que vos has propuesto, ese tipo de conexión NO DEBE USARSE por que fuerza la salida a una sobrecarga excesiva cuando puede hacerse sin necesidad de tal sobrecarga utilizando el nivel 0 o o mejor aún, usando un transistor como driver.


Claro, así es, lo mejor es utilizar un driver, totalmente de acuerdo.
Pero insisto, sobre la pregunta específica de quien posteó el tema, lo que yo probé es que el circuito funciona y no acepto el "anda pero no anda", eso es una aberración.

Ahora ¿porqué no debe usarse? ¿porqué "aparentemente" correcto? Simplemente y hablando de una materia exacta, es correcto o no es correcto, pero no a medias.

Conclusión: es correcto.

Aquí abajo te muestro los circuitos de salida del 74ls76, los escaneé del manual de Texas I para ponerlos aquí.

Hay que observar bien qué pasa cuando el circuito tiende a consumir una corriente excesiva, pues el transistor de arriba (junto a la R de 120 ohms) se abre y eso debido a que actúa la R de base de 9kohms.
Y precisamente esa es la función de la resistencia de 9k, por tratarse de un circuito LS, tiene tecnología Schottky, para evitar la saturación y dar una mayor velocidad. Esto se logra controlando la corriente de salida, repito, por medio de la R de base de 9kohm.

Por lo tanto, no hay que preocuparse, este circuito tiene control sobre la corriente que entrega.
El led enciende y no quemará al circuito.

Si aún viendo los circuitos no nos ponemos de acuerdo, entonces es que no lo vamos a lograr.





			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> es muy malo dar un consejo del tipo "si el LED prende es que la salida del JK se las aguanta, así que hacelo sin problemas",



Yo nunca dije eso, ¿vamos a hablar con objetividad?



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> por que diciéndole eso le estas enseñando a no reconocer las especificaciones del fabricante, en este caso, respecto a la maxima corriente de salida, lo que ya sabemos que VA a degenerar en la destrucción parcial del chip en el mejor de los casos. Si yo fuera el profesor de esta señorita a quien le debe presentar el trabajo, no miraría dos veces el circuito antes de reprobar el trabajo. Afortunadamente no lo soy, pero no te quede duda que hay muchos docentes estrictos en estos aspectos, por lo que la posibilidad una mala calificación queda latente...y supongo que vos no deseas eso...no es así?
> 
> Saludos!




Sería así si como profesor, no se aplica precisamente un criterio de diseño adecuado. Aquí la clave del asunto es que en tal caso, el profesor estaría haciendo una evaluación errónea.

El circuito funciona y está dentro de los parámetros. Nunca se va a destruir porque está protegido.

Para eso sirve la experimentación física. Dije en un post que tengo años trabajando con estos circuitos y hago diseños. Y claro que sé que nadie somos dueños de la verdad ni somos infalibles, estoy propenso a cometer errores como todos. 
Y claro que siempre sigo las reglas de los manuales y tengo varios, no sólo por medio de Internet. Lo que no acepto es que a la primera se me lancen un montón de recriminaciones técnicas y no técnicas, sin analizar él porqué estoy dando ese punto de vista.

Lo único que quise fue demostrar que no por las razones que se estaban dando, el circuito no funcionaba. 
En lo que estoy de acuerdo es en que todos tenemos derecho a ser estrictos o no, eso ya depende del punto de vista didáctico. En mi caso, para un principiante no lo soy, más bien le recalco lo positivo primero, para que se dé confianza y luego abordo el tema que sería digamos más fino, como es hacerle recomendaciones para lograr un mejor diseño, pero eso ya sería en una segunda ocasión. Ese es mi punto de vista.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Aquí abajo te muestro los circuitos de salida del 74ls76, los escaneé del manual de Texas I para ponerlos aquí.
> 
> Hay que observar bien qué pasa cuando el circuito tiende a consumir una corriente excesiva, pues el transistor de arriba (junto a la R de 120 ohms) se abre y eso debido a que actúa la R de base de 9kohms.
> Y precisamente esa es la función de la resistencia de 9k, por tratarse de un circuito LS, tiene tecnología Schottky, *para evitar la saturación y dar una mayor velocidad. Esto se logra controlando la corriente de salida, repito, por medio de la R de base de 9kohm.*
> ...



Es que en base a tus aclaraciones no podemos ponernos de acuerdo!

Tienes un serio error de concepto respecto de la tecnología de barrera Schottky y sus efectos sobre la saturación de los transistores de salida, pero te garantizo que la operación de transistores Schottky de salida  NO SE LOGRA  controlando la corriente de salida (y de hecho, la resistencia de 9K no hace eso). El efecto Schottky es un efecto físico controlado por materiales y dopado, y la corriente que atraviesa a los transistores y/o diodos Schottky no tiene un pomo que ver con la operación de esta barrera de potencial tan particular. Si has intentado decir que los transistores Schottky trabajan en la zona lineal (y eso es lo que se deduce de tus dichos de arriba, por que no hay otra forma de controlar la corriente y evitar la saturación que no sea esa), te cuento que *los transistores Schottky si trabajan saturados* pero esta saturación es un poco especial en virtud de las caracteríticas de la barrera Schottky en la juntura colector-base.

Ya que tienes tantos libros como dices, busca en ellos el concepto de barrera Schottky o usa Google y vas a ver que lo que sostienes respecto a la polarización y operación de la etapa de salida ES INCORRECTO. Podríamos discutirlo acá, pero no creo que todos los participantes encuentren interesantes los Niveles de Fermi, las junturas Metal/Semiconductor, porcentaje y tipo de dopantes y todas esas cosas que se estudian en la Fisica de Estado Sólido.



			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y cuando he dicho *que tu has dicho exactamente eso?*
No lo has dicho ni yo te lo he asociado directamente, así que he sido completamente objetivo. Ahora, cualquiera que lee tus posts deduce eso entre líneas, mas todavía con tus afirmaciones de corrección en tu proceder.

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Abr 27, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Ahora ¿porqué no debe usarse? ¿porqué "aparentemente" correcto? Simplemente y hablando de una materia exacta, es correcto o no es correcto, pero no a medias.
> 
> Conclusión: es correcto.


Difiero en esto. Si se esta superando los niveles recomendados, no creo que sea correcto.


			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> El circuito funciona y está dentro de los parámetros. Nunca se va a destruir porque está protegido.


Con que funciona estamos todos de acuerdo. Pero *NO* esta dentro de los parámetros. Ahora de que esta protegido no lo puedo discutir, porque no entiendo los circuitos de lo que están hablando (ni tampoco tengo ganas de analizarlos mucho). Voy a tener que ponerme a estudiar un poquito.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 27, 2009)

*ezavala*
, este es un foro de electrónica y la física electrónica es el orígen de la tecnología, tiene que ver con esto, pero dices bien, no creo que sea recomendable sumergirse en ese tema aquí, precisamente por la razón que das.




			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Tienes un serio error de concepto respecto de la tecnología de barrera Schottky y sus efectos sobre la saturación de los transistores de salida, pero te garantizo que la operación de transistores Schottky de salida  NO SE LOGRA  controlando la corriente de salida (y de hecho, la resistencia de 9K no hace eso). El efecto Schottky es un efecto físico controlado por materiales y dopado, y la corriente que atraviesa a los transistores y/o diodos Schottky no tiene un pomo que ver con la operación de esta barrera de potencial tan particular. Si has intentado decir que los transistores Schottky trabajan en la zona lineal (y eso es lo que se deduce de tus dichos de arriba, por que no hay otra forma de controlar la corriente y evitar la saturación que no sea esa), te cuento que *los transistores Schottky si trabajan saturados* pero esta saturación es un poco especial en virtud de las caracteríticas de la barrera Schottky en la juntura colector-base.



Parafraseando tus palabras: Creo que no entendiste "un pomo" lo que dije, jeje. Haces muchas conjeturas.

Creo que el que tiene un serio error de concepto eres tú, la principal razón por la que se usan los dispositivos Schottky es precisamente para evitar la saturación y, repito, aumentar la velocidad.  *Ahí dejo una imagen desmintiendo lo que dices, como una prueba más*.

No digo que tengo tantos libros, otro error de dialéctica de tu parte. Nunca dije eso, dije que tengo manuales y que tengo más. Es sustancialmente diferente de decir que tengo "tantos" libros. 

Y al contrario, ya noto en tí un afán de hacerme ver mal a como dé lugar. Eso no lo voy a discutir porque al fin y al cabo se nota que es tu intención. Ya que hablamos de actitud (por lo tanto, proceder), creo que tu actitud (por lo tanto, proceder) es esa.

Si discutimos de manera juiciosa y objetiva, no acepto que argumentes que dije lo que no dije. 

Porque ya estaríamos hablando sobre un terreno de mentiras, lo que ya no checa con un análisis objetivo de la situación, Cosa que de todas formas como que no me interesa en particular.


-------------------------------------


*electrodan*: De acuerdo con tu comentario en que no tienes ganas de analizar el circuito, entonces no hay punto a discutir en ese caso y por mi parte está bien. No trato de convencer a nadie, solamente he contestado observaciones que me parecen fuera de lugar, de parte de algunos participantes en el foro. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Y por otro lado... *Conclusión*:

El dispositivo está dentro de los parámetros y funciona muy bien. 

*He expuesto las pruebas suficientes. En cambio no he recibido una sola en contrario. Como no hay tales pruebas en contrario, creo que para mí es caso cerrado. Salud!*

No veo el caso de seguir defendiendo un punto de vista que lo he demostrado más que suficiente. Estudien, sí, claro, *y experimenten físicamente*.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2009)

Estimado Zaiz:
Sinceramente, no se de donde sacas la idea de que pretendo dejarte mal parado frente a la comunidad. En realidad solo he tratado de discutir contigo sobre ciertas afirmaciones que has hecho basado en premisas que considero incorrectas, pero en todos los casos no lo has tomado como tal.

Si tu crees que es mi deseo el dejarte mal frente a todos los usuarios del foro, considero que estas equivocado, por que esto no deja de ser una discusión técnica para arribar a alguna conclusión válida que sea de utilidad para todos, pero si tu deseo es que cortemos acá está discusión, así lo haremos y no habremos conseguido otra cosa que no sea malgastar el tiempo.

En cuanto a la información que has posteado respecto a la lógica no saturada, hubiera sido interesante que dejaras las imágenes que has borrado en el libro que has escaneado para que podamos ver la correspondencia entre esa exposición y el modelo de Texas que has mostrado antes. En este último no utilizan diodos Schottky para evitar la saturación sino que muestran Transistores Schottky cuya juntura colector-base tiene un barrera Schottky que en virtud del escaso ancho de la zona de agotamiento prácticamente no almacena portadores cuando "satura" lo que le permite salir muy rápidamente de este estado a diferencia de una juntura PN convencional.

Esto ultimo lo escribo, no con el afán de mostrar nada acerca tuyo ni de tu respuesta anterior, sino solo para confirmar lo que dije un par de posts antes. En lo que a mí concierne, acá termina esta discusión tal como tu lo has propuesto.

Saludos y que estés bien...


----------



## zaiz (Abr 27, 2009)

Si es que esto era un debate, me basta con las pruebas que dí y que no recibí una sola en contrario.

De cualquier forma sigo participando con gusto y esperando que los integrantes de este foro nos llevemos bien. 
En cuanto a mí, pondré de mi parte en los temas que sean objetivos y provechosos para todos.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 27, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> electrodan: De acuerdo con tu comentario en que no tienes ganas de analizar el circuito, entonces no hay punto a discutir en ese caso y por mi parte está bien. No trato de convencer a nadie, solamente he contestado observaciones que me parecen fuera de lugar, de parte de algunos participantes en el foro.


Me refiero al circuito de salida (CI), no al del flip flop en general. Lo que no entiendo es eso de los schottky.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2009)

Y yo que presumo de tener mucha paciencia....hasta que se me salta la chaveta!

1- Aún cuando he tratado de contener mis expresiones para no dar rienda suelta a tu *síndrome de persecución*.
2- Aún cuando he soportado tu retórica para tratar de obtener algo bueno de este hilo.
3- Aún cuando te he mostrado, y no solo yo sino también Eduardo, que tus premisas eran erróneas y que lo siguen siendo.
4- Aún cuando he soportado que hicieras la suposición de que los transistores Schottky trabajaban en la zona lineal y que la resistencia de polarización de la etapa anterior los protegía, para luego hacer que llegaras tu mismo a la conclusión de la falsedad de tu idea sobre esta tecnología.
5- Aún cuando te has contradicho en gran parte de tus análisis.
6- Aún cuando usas para parafrasearme solo la parte de mis respuestas que se ajusta a lo que quieres decir, sacando de contexto las expresiones que he vertido y que le dan sentido a los párrafos.
7- Aún cuando he visto que tu régimen de diseño de una etapa de salida se basa en la corriente de cortocircuito (IOS) especificada y no en la IOL o IOH que garantizan el cumplimiento de los niveles de tensión requeridos por la tecnología  (aunque espero que ahora que sabes que no hay tal protección comiences a cuidar un poco mas el diseño).
9- Aún con todo esto me dices:



			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Si es que esto era un debate, me basta con las pruebas que dí y que no recibí una sola en
> contrario



Yo solo te contesto:
1- No era un debate, era un tarado hablando con un mermo.
2- Nunca vas a recibir pruebas en contrario, por que todas las que has presentado son completamente inconsistentes.

Ya sé que no vas a aceptar esto último, tal como has hecho a lo largo del hilo, pero a esta altura de la historia no me importa en absoluto.

Que la fuerza te acompañe....


----------



## zaiz (Abr 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> zaiz dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



electrodan, ya muy aparte de todo este rollo alucinante de opiniones tan variantes:

Voy a contestar aquí aunque me gustaría que hubiera otro tema dónde lo pudiera comentar.
Por lo pronto imaginemos que estamos tratando esto en otro, como le llaman varios aquí "hilo", o thread en inglés, al que yo le llamo "tema".

Lo de que el circuito de Texas es Schottky, es porque entre colector y base hay una barrera Schottky, metal-semiconductor, aquí los portadores mayoritarios son los que intervienen, eso contribuye mucho a que la unión sea más veloz. Y al contrario de una unión pn, donde los que intervienen son los portadores minoritarios. Además esta unión tiene un voltaje en directa casi como el del diodo de Germanio, y es de entre 0.2V y 0.4V, lo que hace que consuma menos potencia. 
Y esta barrera lo que hace es que evita que el transistor entre en saturación, precisamente para eso se construye como Schottky.

Bien, en el circuito de que hablamos, el de Texas Instruments que posteé antes, tiene una resistencia de 9k, luego un transistor Schottky al que llamaré Transistor1, una resistencia de 1k y un diodo Schottky también al que llamaré Diodo1. Ahí es la salida.

Si yo le exijo más corriente de la debida al circuito, las uniones Schottky tanto del transistor1 como del diodo1, se polarizan directamente, lo que hace que a su vez el transistor cuya base está en la resistenica de 9K, se polarice directamente y se cierre como switch. Así que el transistor de salida que esta bajo la R de 120 ohms se polariza también directamente y entonces llega más corriente a la salida, debido a ello, las uniones de que arriba hablo, tienden a polarizarse inversamente y por lo tanto el transistor de salida se vuelve tender a abrir inmediatamente, pero no se llega a abrir porque el circuito que forman R9k, Transistor1 y Diodo1 no lo dejan, esto forma una retroalimentación que hace que el transistor de salida, el de arriba siempre tenga un voltaje dentro de la zona de saturación (además éste de salida no es tipo Schottky), pues el circuito de retroalimentación no lo deja salir de ese estado.

Como resultado, tengo el LED encendido y el transistor conduce muy apaciblemente, sin problemas.

Cuando la resistencia de salida se hace muy baja, es decir, se tiende al corto circuito a la salida, la corriente se va a cero (en ese caso de plano se apaga el led), pero el transistor de salida del que hablo sigue en su zona de saturación sin quemarse, como algunos argumentaban por aquí y esto gracias al circuito de retroalimentación del que hablo. Y obviamente no hay que mantener el corto, al menos en la práctica.

Así es como funciona el circuito. 

*Quien lo quiera comprobar lo puede hacer en un simulador, yo ya lo hice en livewire*. Además sería muy buena práctica.

Otra cosa para quienes aparte quisieran opinar sobre esto, no me interesa poner en tela de juicio esta respuesta. No vengo a pedir aprobación. Pruébenlo y deduzcan. Con todo gusto participaría en otro "hilo".

Bueno, electrodan, espero que el tema haya quedado debidamente tratado y si quisieras comentar más al respecto, con todo gusto lo puedo hacer en otro "hilo" que desees, ya sin este conflicto de opiniones por el que se enreda todo el asunto.

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 27, 2009)

Quien tiene la razón?, esa conclusión queda a criterio del lector.

Tema cerrado.


----------

